# Adobe Lightroom 5 Public Beta Available



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 16, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=13335"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=13335">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>Free Download

</strong>You can download the public beta of Adobe’s Lightroom 5 for free.</p>
<p>Lots new in the area of photo editing, including perspective correction and better healing options. You can use <a href="http://blogs.adobe.com/lightroomjournal/2013/04/lr-5-beta-resources.html?PID=3485381" target="_blank">these resources</a> to see everything that’s new in Lightroom 5 Beta.</p>
<p><strong><a href="https://www.adobe.com/cfusion/entitlement/index.cfm?e=labs_lightroom5&sdid=KFENU" target="_blank">Download Lightroom 5 Public Beta</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## RGomezPhotos (Apr 16, 2013)

Looks interesting. Though there are MANY people just catxhing up on LR4....


----------



## bchernicoff (Apr 16, 2013)

I've imported a few RAW images and it seem like the rendering performance is much faster than V4. Switching from the Library to Develop module and zooming to 100% seems to give a nearly instant rendering.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Apr 16, 2013)

From what I read it looks like performance in general, and especially in the Develop module has been a major focus of this version. Definitely going to check this out!


----------



## Irishpanther (Apr 16, 2013)

I picked up LR3 at what turned out to be near it's end of life when i saw a deal here I think. Then grabbed LR4 when I saw another good deal (hurrah for still qualifying as a student) 

Do they typically release a new version every year? If you buy upgrade versions can you skip a release? Just curious if anyone knows as it's likely another year until I'll think about upgrading since this is all just a hobby for me.


----------



## Jens (Apr 16, 2013)

Worth the upgrade if performance is better as mentioned in this post. But is it just me or did LR4 have a short life, I feel like their upgrade cycles usually are a bit longer?


----------



## Lee Jay (Apr 16, 2013)

Yes, the update cycle is faster and no, performance isn't close to the only new thing.
http://www.lightroomqueen.com/2013/04/15/whats-new-in-lightroom-5-0-beta/


----------



## jrista (Apr 16, 2013)

Hmm, some interesting updates. I really hope the performance is improved...its been pretty poor for a while now.

One of the features I've been asking for, and have endorsed on the feature request forums, is a REAL plugin API. The way plugins work now, they can only work on TIFF copies. This eliminates any option for producing plugins that simply inject themselves into the RAW rendering pipeline, and work on the RAW data itself. Some edits are better done after demosaicing, however others, such as debanding and some forms of deconvolution, work best when done directly on the raw data. I really wish Adobe would implement a pluggable rendering pipeline. Would open so many doors, and streamline the process of working with plugins (they could simply become additional panels in the Develop module.)


----------



## wickidwombat (Apr 16, 2013)

i would love LR to implement luminosity masks downloding now to see if they have something cool


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 16, 2013)

Canon Rumors said:


> You can use these resources to see everything that’s new in Lightroom 5 Beta.



Waaaa, they still didn't include focus peaking like in Capture One :-( and you still need multiple virtual copies for different crops (16:9, 4:3, 2:3).

Btw Smart Previews are the "DNG Proxies" from the DNG 1.4 spec, just that marketing has found a better term - and it'll be very useful for editing high-mp pictures in the future.

My favorite new features are: radial filter & new healing brush (in acr!), but I'm still a little underwhelmed, I hope at least the AutoTone now works at least as good/mediocre as in LR3's PV2010.


----------



## eyeland (Apr 16, 2013)

bchernicoff said:


> I've imported a few RAW images and it seem like the rendering performance is much faster than V4. Switching from the Library to Develop module and zooming to 100% seems to give a nearly instant rendering.


That sounds like enough of a reason for me to upgrade sooner than later 
Anyone had any problems with running/uninstalling the beta alongside Lr4?


----------



## chasinglight (Apr 16, 2013)

When I first started playing with LR5 I was pretty underwhelmed, as it doesn't seem all that different from LR4, but the radial filters are cool. Allows you to put a whole new swing on photos. The new spot healing and cloning is nice, but I feel like larger touch ups will still require PS. Also I haven't tried it, but the new perspective tools would be cool so long as they work.

I was a little upset by the lack of changes in the book modules, but at least you can create custom templates now.

The videos about the new features are helpful.
http://blogs.adobe.com/photoshopdotcom/2013/04/lightroom-5-beta-now-available.html

It's hard to tell if performance is better though as lightroom always performs better with a fresh library...see what happens after you add and edit a few thousand photos..


----------



## 3kramd5 (Apr 16, 2013)

I used the beta on a photoshoot last night. It's slow going due to general buggy-ness, but when the brush tools work they work well. I like, and will upgrade when the time comes.

The offline editing feature is probably very compelling for some (particularly those with only one harddrive, i.e. laptop users).


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 16, 2013)

3kramd5 said:


> It's slow going due to general buggy-ness



My experience when trying it is quite the opposite: LR5 feels like turbo-charged, as if the build a wait loop into LR4 to make people wish for an upgrade :-> ... this and some new features like the heal/clone brush are enough to upgrade, let's hope the RC phase doesn't take the better of a year's time.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Apr 16, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> 3kramd5 said:
> 
> 
> > It's slow going due to general buggy-ness
> ...



Out of curiosity: OSX or Windows? I've thus far only used it on Windows 7. May load it up on my Mountain Lion machine this evening.

It does feel peppier than 4, and I'll note that I always work each photoshoot in its own fresh catalog, so there's no "few hundred versus tens-of-thousands" effect at play.

What I meant was: getting through the entire set is slow going, because I have to restart LR every couple of frames. Most common failure has been the adjustment brush. It repeatedly stopped working, i.e. I'd select the tool but when I clicked to place it it merely zoomed in an out. Restarting the software remedied it. Other times it crashed outright.


----------



## Frodo (Apr 16, 2013)

I'm very underwhelmed. LR4 was an improvement over LR3, but the subsequent improvements to LR4.4 have been to sort out bugs and add a few more cameras. In my view, this "upgrade" should really be called LR4.5. I would like a significant addition, like HDR, before I would upgrade. I hope that at least they have improved autotone which is largely unusuable and not nearly as good as that available in free products such as Microsoft Office Picture Manager and Picasa.

I find the speed of LR4 adequate.

I will wait for LR6.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Apr 16, 2013)

3kramd5 said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > 3kramd5 said:
> ...



Ouch, that sounds quite buggy. If I keep hearing this, I might wait for the next beta or RC before trying it out.


----------



## Danack (Apr 16, 2013)

Jens said:


> But is it just me or did LR4 have a short life, I feel like their upgrade cycles usually are a bit longer?



You're not wrong.

I haven't even gotten around to upgrading to LR4 yet - I just started the trial of it a couple of weeks ago.

Yeah it's nice, but there's no chance I'll upgrade now before 5 comes out.


----------



## distant.star (Apr 16, 2013)

.
Thanks. Appreciate seeing those!




chasinglight said:


> The videos about the new features are helpful.
> http://blogs.adobe.com/photoshopdotcom/2013/04/lightroom-5-beta-now-available.html


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Apr 16, 2013)

Frodo said:


> I'm very underwhelmed. LR4 was an improvement over LR3, but the subsequent improvements to LR4.4 have been to sort out bugs and add a few more cameras. In my view, this "upgrade" should really be called LR4.5. I would like a significant addition, like HDR, before I would upgrade. I hope that at least they have improved autotone which is largely unusuable and not nearly as good as that available in free products such as Microsoft Office Picture Manager and Picasa.
> 
> I find the speed of LR4 adequate.
> 
> I will wait for LR6.



HDR??? sorry, but that's gets us away from what we need. From reading all the new stuff, this new lightroom will lead to less use of PS, which in m mind is the real weakness of LR. Photomatix and niks have been working on their HDR processing for a while now, leave that to them I say. More PS like elements in lightroom means less switching from software to software.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Apr 16, 2013)

Drizzt321 said:


> 3kramd5 said:
> 
> 
> > Marsu42 said:
> ...



I'll blow away my preferences file. Maybe something is wonky due to it (it had all my customizations from LR4).


----------



## Ricku (Apr 16, 2013)

RGomezPhotos said:


> Looks interesting. Though there are MANY people just catxhing up on LR4....


SLOW people. :


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 16, 2013)

Chuck Alaimo said:


> Frodo said:
> 
> 
> > I'm very underwhelmed. LR4 was an improvement over LR3, but the subsequent improvements to LR4.4 have been to sort out bugs and add a few more cameras. In my view, this "upgrade" should really be called LR4.5. I would like a significant addition, like HDR, before I would upgrade. I hope that at least they have improved autotone which is largely unusuable and not nearly as good as that available in free products such as Microsoft Office Picture Manager and Picasa.
> ...


Agreed Chuck. Also, agreeing that the more "PS like" elements in LR, the less switching back and forth to PS... that would suit me fine... then just use my nik or PS for more specialized processing, like HDR as you mentioned.


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 16, 2013)

We'll have to watch and listen. See how those that jump into trying out the beta continue to feel about it and how well Adobe listens!


----------



## Arkarch (Apr 17, 2013)

While the performance gains suggest something in use like OpenCL, I have not seen any reference to OpenCL support in LR5.

For my workflow and rig, I am now fully 10-bit / channel (FirePro / NEC PA monitors) and would want similar support in LR before I really get excited. I have been using Capture One for a bit and may just entirely switch over to it if Adobe keeps dragging their knuckles on this.


----------



## dolina (Apr 17, 2013)

I installed Lightroom 5 Beta to try out its advance healing brush to remove obstructions like the blade of grass you see in the previous image.

Original




Buff-banded Rail (Gallirallus philippensis) by alabang, on Flickr

LR5 Beta




Buff-banded Rail (Gallirallus philippensis) by alabang, on Flickr

What do you think? Was the retouching noticeable?


----------



## 3kramd5 (Apr 17, 2013)

dolina said:


> What do you think? Was the retouching noticeable?



Maybe a little, but only because I know where to look.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 17, 2013)

Just installed it today ... seems to be faster ... 2 things I like is that all my plugins are showing up without having to do any additional input/install etc and LR5 Beta did not mess up my existing LR 4.4 catalogs as it created its own new catalog ... so far all seems well without any problems, need to play with it a bit more. I hope they offer it at a good discounted price like they did when they first launched LR4


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 17, 2013)

dolina said:


> I installed Lightroom 5 Beta to try out its advance healing brush to remove obstructions like the blade of grass you see in the previous image.
> 
> Original
> 
> ...


I must say, although not perfect, that seems better than results with the present healing/clone brush...


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 17, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Just installed it today ... seems to be faster ... 2 things I like is that all my plugins are showing up without having to do any additional input/install etc and LR5 Beta did not mess up my existing LR 4.4 catalogs as it created its own new catalog ... so far all seems well without any problems, need to play with it a bit more. I hope they offer it at a good discounted price like they did when they first launched LR4


Rienz, keep us posted of your experiences as you continue to use it. Faster would certainly be nice! Thanks for the post!


----------



## otzgame (Apr 18, 2013)

bchernicoff said:


> I've imported a few RAW images and it seem like the rendering performance is much faster than V4. Switching from the Library to Develop module and zooming to 100% seems to give a nearly instant rendering. tibia gold



I've been using DPP to process images for the last 4 years or so. I find that OOC RAW files usually just need to have lens aberrations corrected and then be sharpened for a realistic look (I shoot in the "Faithful" scene mode). For instance - this thread is what's spurring this post: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=14101

However, when I import into LR, I find that MUCH MUCH MUCH more work has to be done to get the image to look normal/realistic. In fact, when I open an image in LR, it looks absolutely terrible and is BEGGING for PP'ing.

So I guess what I'm wondering is, why do so many use LR? Am I alone in either A) Wanting images that look like reality or B) Am I doing something wrong to cause images in LR to look terrible upon opening them or C) Something else?

In DPP, I pretty much always go through each picture with the quick preview option, rate the keepers, go back and crop them if necessary, then open the first picture in the series, correct aberrations, possibly use NR if I shot above 800 ISO, then sharpen, then close, copy recipe, and paste it to all other images. My work flow for 100 pictures takes just a few minutes and with very few exceptions, they need almost no adjustments for white balance, contrast, saturation, etc., and a little more often, for brightness. Then I batch process the keepers.

So again, what am I missing? Is this just a case where this work flow works well for me and not many others?

Thanks for any insight, recommendations, feedback, etc.


----------



## funkboy (Apr 18, 2013)

This thing is really going to need some killer features & performance improvements to get me to "upgrade" my macbook away from 10.6 in order to use it. My GF's machine has Lion on it & I tear my hair out every time I try to use that thing.

Can anyone running the beta please check & see if they've added a new process version (e.g. "2013 (current)")?

Thanks


----------



## 3kramd5 (Apr 18, 2013)

funkboy said:


> This thing is really going to need some killer features & performance improvements to get me to "upgrade" my macbook away from 10.6 in order to use it. My GF's machine has Lion on it & I tear my hair out every time I try to use that thing.
> 
> Can anyone running the beta please check & see if they've added a new process version (e.g. "2013 (current)")?
> 
> Thanks



The beta uses the same PV as 4.0 (2012).


----------



## funkboy (Apr 19, 2013)

3kramd5 said:


> The beta uses the same PV as 4.0 (2012).



Thanks!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 19, 2013)

Messed around the non-circular healing brush ... just love it ... now I don't need to open CS6 every time to use that feature.


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 19, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Messed around the non-circular healing brush ... just love it ... now I don't need to open CS6 every time to use that feature.


Oh man, that's what I've been waiting to hear! I'm sick of the round brushes already!! Do they have brush options Rienz or is it just one different than it was? That's probably enough to get me to download the beta!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 19, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Messed around the non-circular healing brush ... just love it ... now I don't need to open CS6 every time to use that feature.
> ...


Not sure if I understood you entirely, but I was speaking of Spot Removal brush and it is still "round" but now you can actually do real "brush strokes" to clone out portions of the image, which you couldn't do with the earlier versions as it was just one fixed click without the freedom of an actual brush stroke ... don't know if that makes sense ... but this video might help
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MENeORB58QE


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 19, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> Do they have brush options Rienz or is it just one different than it was?


Not sure if I understood you entirely ... I was speaking of Spot Removal brush and it is still "round" but what I meant when I said "non-circular" is that now you can actually do real "brush strokes" to clone out portions of the image, which you couldn't do with the earlier versions as it was just one fixed click without the freedom of an actual brush stroke ... don't know if that makes sense ... but this video might help
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MENeORB58QE


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 19, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > Do they have brush options Rienz or is it just one different than it was?
> ...


Yes, it made sense and that's actually what I meant, it was bad form with my wording. My apologies. 

I did download it and tried it out on a couple images... I'd really like it much better if they made it "Content Aware" as well, like in CS6 & PS Elements 11. That would be even better and perhaps they will in the final version!

Anyway, I really like the "Radial Filter" feature with it. I thought it worked superb. Overall, my 1st impressions are that it does seem to render a bit quicker than the LR4.3 and the adjustments seem overall a bit smoother as well. I think I will like it.

Here is an image I edited with the LR5 beta a few minutes ago. Used the radial filter fairly strongly and I think I like how it works. Gave the subject just a bit more separation from the background and I think it's pretty smooth...

I only used LR5 beta on this one. 5d3, 70-200mm F/2.8L IS II, 1/1000 sec, f/3.2, ISO 400, 200mm


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 19, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> I'd really like it much better if they made it "Content Aware" as well, like in CS6 & PS Elements 11. That would be even better and perhaps they will in the final version!


+1 ... but IMHO, even in its present state its a major improvement over what we had earlier.


Krob78 said:


> Here is an image I edited with the LR5 beta a few minutes ago. Used the radial filter fairly strongly and I think I like how it works. Gave the subject just a bit more separation from the background and I think it's pretty smooth...


AWESOME!


----------



## AAPhotog (Apr 21, 2013)

Damn, need Mac OS 10.7+
Im scared to update from 10.6.8


----------



## eml58 (Apr 21, 2013)

AAPhotog said:


> Damn, need Mac OS 10.7+
> Im scared to update from 10.6.8



Why ?? I'm using OSX 10.8.3, end of the world hasn't materialised.


----------



## jrista (Apr 21, 2013)

otzgame said:


> bchernicoff said:
> 
> 
> > I've imported a few RAW images and it seem like the rendering performance is much faster than V4. Switching from the Library to Develop module and zooming to 100% seems to give a nearly instant rendering. tibia gold
> ...



Could you start a new thread with that? I think there are a LOT of things you could do to make LR produce better results right out of camera, and with even less work than you do with DPP. LR is a powerful tool, and when used properly, it can produce great results with little work. 

There are a couple things that DPP has to it's advantage, although workflow wouldn't be one of them in my book. For one, the REAL benefit of DPP is the RAW processing...whatever Canon does, it produces less noisy results than LR. LR uses an AHDD, or Adaptive Homogeneity-Directed Demosaicing, algorithm to perform the basic rendering. Weaved into that process are some of the basic edits, like exposure, basic color processing (i.e. WB and the like), etc. AHDD is very good at minimizing artifacts, but it does not seem to be as good with CR2 files at suppressing noise. DPP has better noise management for sure (standard deviation of noise tends to be about HALF that with LR), but it is not as good with artifacts, and it often produces more aliasing along sharp edges or lines (i.e. telephone lines, strands of hair, etc.) Additionally, DPP uses the exact same tone curves and processing algorithm for picture styles as Canon's cameras, so what you see in camera is basically what you get out of DPP. LR, on the other hand, defaults to Adobe's own Camera Profile, which is QUITE different than Canon Picture Styles. You can switch to Canon Camera Profiles in LR, including Faithful, but it is not a 100% perfect match for Canon's. 

Anyway, more if you start another thread.


----------



## rolsskk (Apr 21, 2013)

eml58 said:


> AAPhotog said:
> 
> 
> > Damn, need Mac OS 10.7+
> ...


But what hardware are you using?


----------



## MiceBass (Apr 21, 2013)

I have noticed quite significant performance improvements going from 4.1 to 4.5 so I wonder if this is going to be a big step up or just another tweak. 

And still no Ken Burns effect on the slideshow I assume?


----------



## rpt (Apr 21, 2013)

It seems faster than 4.3. However I was not able to find the "Upright" feature! Anyone knows how to get to it?


----------



## 3kramd5 (Apr 22, 2013)

It's in the lens corrections panel under Basic


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 22, 2013)

3kramd5 said:


> It's in the lens corrections panel under Basic


That upright feature? Is that what I got when I recently purchased DXo? It works well, I'll check it out in LR 5...


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 22, 2013)

When I use the Adjustment Brush and check mark "Show Selected Mask Overlay" box it only shows the red overlay color for the first time ... but the moment I try to make brush strokes again, the red overlay color dissapears, prompting me to deselect and select the "Show Selected Mask Overly" box ... did anyone else notice this?
This never used to happen in the earlier versions.


----------



## rpt (Apr 22, 2013)

3kramd5 said:


> It's in the lens corrections panel under Basic


Got it. Thanks. I was looking in the menus...


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 23, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> When I use the Adjustment Brush and check mark "Show Selected Mask Overlay" box it only shows the red overlay color for the first time ... but the moment I try to make brush strokes again, the red overlay color dissapears, prompting me to deselect and select the "Show Selected Mask Overly" box ... did anyone else notice this?
> This never used to happen in the earlier versions.


Hey Rienz, I used that as well but I haven't had any issues with it on my version. It's working properly. I did notice that the beta version has slowed down a bit since I first started using it though...


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 24, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > When I use the Adjustment Brush and check mark "Show Selected Mask Overlay" box it only shows the red overlay color for the first time ... but the moment I try to make brush strokes again, the red overlay color dissapears, prompting me to deselect and select the "Show Selected Mask Overly" box ... did anyone else notice this?
> ...


Hi Krob78, thanks for the reply ... I uninstalled and reinstalled the beta version last night ... now, it is working fine.


----------

